# Cosa ne pensate di questa sentenza?



## karim (16 Dicembre 2010)

La ex moglie,  che tradiva il marito durante il matrimonio, dopo la separazione può  vivere con il suo nuovo compagno nella casa di proprietà esclusiva del  suo ex marito quando l'abitazione le sia stata assegnata in quanto i  figli minorenni sono stati a lei affidati.

Lo  sottolinea la Cassazione con la sentenza 23786. Con questa decisione la  Suprema Corte ha respinto il ricorso di Donato P. contro la decisione  della Corte di appello di Taranto che aveva stabilito che «non potesse  essere imposto, alla sua ex moglie, di non convivere con il suo attuale  compagno nell'abitazione assegnatale perché si verificherebbe una  illegittima restrizione della sua libertà personale».

Invano  contro questa pronuncia Donato P. ha reclamato in Cassazione sostenendo  che era una pronuncia iniqua «soprattutto sotto il profilo  etico-morale, dato che al coniuge infedele era stato consentito il  vantaggio di occupare la casa coniugale di sua esclusiva proprietà,  posta in un fabbricato costruito per la sua famiglia d'origine e abitato  dai suoi genitori e dai suoi tre fratelli». Insomma a Donato P. non è  andato proprio giù che la ex moglie, Maria Teresa D.Z., possa vivere nel  nido d'amore, costruito appositamente per loro nel palazzo di famiglia,  con il nuovo boyfriend con il quale lei lo tradiva quando ancora erano  legalmente sposati. Ad avviso del sostituto procuratore generale della  Cassazione, Aurelio Golia, il ricorso di Donato P. meritava di essere  accolto. Ma i supremi giudici della prima sezione civile non sono stati  dello stesso parere. «In tema di separazione personale - hanno spiegato -  i provvedimenti di affidamento dei figli minori prescindono dalle  responsabilità dell'uno o dell'altro coniuge, e devono essere adottati  con esclusivo riferimento al superiore interesse morale e materiale  della prole stessa: e poi con la separazione, cessa l'obbligo di fedeltà  reciproca fra i coniugi, prettamente connesso alla convivenza».

In  pratica, dopo la separazione, chi ha ricevuto l'assegnazione della casa  coniugale può viverci con chi gli pare. Aggiunge inoltre la Cassazione  che «la declaratoria di addebito della separazione per infedeltà e  l'esistenza o permanenza di un nuovo legame affettivo, anche quando  sfocia, dopo la cessazione della convivenza coniugale, nella  coabitazione presso la casa familiare assegnata al coniuge affidatario,  non può essere di per sé ostativa all'affidamento della prole stessa al  genitore cui sia stata addebitata la separazione per infedeltà». In  altre parole l'ex coniuge infedele al quale sia stata addebitata la  colpa della separazione, può essere assegnatario della casa coniugale e  può conviverci con i figli e il nuovo compagno. Solo se la presenza di  questa nuova persona sia «pregiudizievole per l'interesse morale e  materiale dei figli» l'assegnazione della casa potrebbe essere revocata.  Ma nel caso della signora Maria Teresa, l'assistente sociale aveva  verificato che i due figli minori, a lei affidati, «mantenevano con la  madre relazioni affettive stabili e non conflittuali». Vale a dire che  la convivenza extraconiugale non aveva rodotto riflessi negativi sui  figli. Così il ricorso di Donato P. è stato rigettato e l'uomo dovrà  rassegnarsi a che la ex moglie viva con i figli e il boyfriend nel  palazzo dove vivono gli ex suoceri e i tre ex cognati della donna.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2010)

Fino a prova contraria si vive in un stato di diritto (anche se purtroppo molte volte è solo una parvenza di diritto) e quella donna non ha ucciso nessuno, fino a prova contraria e quindi non puoi limitare il diritto di vivere con chi vuole lei. Sarà poco etico ? Bho. Ma sicuramente questa sentenza difende i diritti di quella donna.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fino a prova contraria si vive in un stato di diritto (anche se purtroppo molte volte è solo una parvenza di diritto) e quella donna non ha ucciso nessuno, fino a prova contraria e quindi non puoi limitare il diritto di vivere con chi vuole lei. Sarà poco etico ? Bho. Ma sicuramente questa sentenza difende i diritti di quella donna.


 
Credo che difenda soprattutto i diritti dei figli che hanno appunto il diritto di avere una casa in cui vivere con la madre.
Leggendola ho pensato che forse la soluzione ideale potesse essere quella di vendere quella casa o affittarne un'altra per garantire un alloggio ai figli e di conseguenza alla madre.
La convinvenza con ex parenti non sarà facile per nessuno.
Difficile però non conoscendo queste persone capire se potesse essere  una soluzione fattibile.


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> La ex moglie,  che tradiva il marito durante il matrimonio, dopo la separazione può  vivere con il suo nuovo compagno nella casa di proprietà esclusiva del  suo ex marito quando l'abitazione le sia stata assegnata in quanto i  figli minorenni sono stati a lei affidati.
> 
> Lo  sottolinea la Cassazione con la sentenza 23786. Con questa decisione la  Suprema Corte ha respinto il ricorso di Donato P. contro la decisione  della Corte di appello di Taranto che aveva stabilito che «non potesse  essere imposto, alla sua ex moglie, di non convivere con il suo attuale  compagno nell'abitazione assegnatale perché si verificherebbe una  illegittima restrizione della sua libertà personale».
> 
> ...




Che dire  e' la classica storiella del: Cornuto da parte della moglie e mazziato da parte della legge.


Certo e' che la moglie del povero Donato ed il suo amante c'hanno uno stomaco d'acciaio, altro che palle  .


----------



## Illuso (16 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> Così il ricorso di Donato P. è stato rigettato e l'uomo dovrà  rassegnarsi a che la ex moglie viva con i figli e il boyfriend nel  palazzo dove vivono gli ex suoceri e i tre ex cognati della donna.


E sti cazzi, e quando scende le scale per entare o uscire e li incrocia li saluta facendogli le corna...:rotfl:
E poi al Tg i vicini dicono che era una famiglia normale...e che lei sembrava tanto una buona donna...:rotfl:


----------



## lele51 (16 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che difenda soprattutto i diritti dei figli che hanno appunto il diritto di avere una casa in cui vivere con la madre.
> *Leggendola ho pensato che forse la soluzione ideale potesse essere quella di vendere quella casa* o affittarne un'altra per garantire un alloggio ai figli e di conseguenza alla madre.
> La convinvenza con ex parenti non sarà facile per nessuno.
> Difficile però non conoscendo queste persone capire se potesse essere  una soluzione fattibile.


Sarebbe la soluzione ideale, però la signora non è del tutto sprovvista... nei weekend le lascia i figli ai ex-suoceri e se ne va a spasso con il nuovo amico... 
mah, un pò di vergogna no?????
Lele


----------



## aristocat (16 Dicembre 2010)

Questo è un esempio del fatto che secondo me è ora che cambino le attuali leggi sul divorzio, e soprattutto l'interpretazione delle stesse da parte dei giudici.

Se è vero che i bambini sono affidati alla moglie, qui si lede imho il diritto degli stessi a non vedersi in casa dei bellimbusti sfascia-famiglie, dall'oggi al domani.

Possibile che, in questo ordinamento giuridico, un padre non abbia il diritto di dire che non vuole vedere i propri figli convivere con un perfetto Mister X?

Alla faccia della privacy miiiii


----------



## karim (16 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Questo è un esempio del fatto che secondo me è ora che cambino le attuali leggi sul divorzio, e soprattutto l'interpretazione delle stesse da parte dei giudici.
> 
> Se è vero che i bambini sono affidati alla moglie, qui si lede imho il diritto degli stessi a non vedersi in casa dei bellimbusti sfascia-famiglie, dall'oggi al domani.
> 
> ...


Concordo :up:
Visto che queste sentenze si giustificano sempre nel nome del bene supremo dei figli mi chiedo: ma è proprio interesse dei figli distruggere psicologicamente e economicamente uno dei genitori e ficcarli in situazioni che rischiano di sfociare in guerre senza quartiere?
Io parto dal presupposto che l'unico bene dei figli di suprema importanza sia avere accanto i due genitori, e quando il divorzio limita questa possibilità, da parte dei giudici si dovrebbe fare il possibile per rendere il clima più sereno possibile invece di buttare benzina sul fuoco provocando delle verie e proprie tragedie.


----------



## karim (16 Dicembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> E sti cazzi, e quando scende le scale per entare o uscire e li incrocia li saluta facendogli le corna...:rotfl:


:risata::risata::risata:

Ti potrei dire come li saluterebbe mio padre se fosse al posto del suocero.
A CALCI NELLE PALLE  mattina, mezzogiorno e sera. :mexican:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Dicembre 2010)

Per vendetta (e buon guadagno) venderei da casa ai Cinesi. :sarcastic:


----------



## Daniele (16 Dicembre 2010)

Casa con parenti di lui...oddio potrebbe diventare un buon metodo per farla scappare.
I parenti basta che rendino la vita non difficile, ma difficilissima.
Del resto per il bene dei figli hanno affondato uno dei coniugi, oltretutto quello senza colpe, bene, si vede che i giudici hanno una amante e stanno preparandosi per il futuro, la vedo solo in questo modo, perchè un poco di buon senso avrebbe fatto diversamente.
Comunque credo che il signor Donato potrebbe richiedere al tizio che convive con la simpatica ex moglie un affitto, perchè la casa è ai figli e con loro la moglie...ma lui in quella famiglia non centra nulla e la sua parte la deve pagare...se poi gli si richiedono 3000 euro al mese non è colpa sua, no?
Ovviamente questa potrebbe essere un'altra causa, ma visto che il buon senso è andato a farsi benedire...potrebbe anche andare in buon porto.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> La ex moglie,  che tradiva il marito durante il matrimonio, dopo la separazione può  vivere con il suo nuovo compagno nella casa di proprietà esclusiva del  suo ex marito quando l'abitazione le sia stata assegnata in quanto i  figli minorenni sono stati a lei affidati.
> 
> Lo  sottolinea la Cassazione con la sentenza 23786. Con questa decisione la  Suprema Corte ha respinto il ricorso di Donato P. contro la decisione  della Corte di appello di Taranto che aveva stabilito che «non potesse  essere imposto, alla sua ex moglie, di non convivere con il suo attuale  compagno nell'abitazione assegnatale perché si verificherebbe una  illegittima restrizione della sua libertà personale».
> 
> ...


Mia cara difficile pensare che certe mogli non strumentalizzino il marito usando a loro vantaggio i figli. Bisognerebbe allora vedere sempre chi ha chiesto la separazione e perchè. Un conto allora è una donna che voglia allontanare il marito da dove abita, perchè lui ha un'altra, un conto è che un povero marito se ne debba andare da casa sua perchè lei ha un altro.
In questo caso, vorrei che buon senso sia: Ok caro io occupo ( non abito) la tua casa, mentre i nostri ( notare NOSTRI) figli la abitano. Io e il mio boy, ti passiamo un affitto. Altrimenti sto boy, a mio modo di vedere, abita a sbafo.
Cioè e i figli?
Qua richiamo Daniele, cosa dice il boy ai figli?
Salve sono lo zio simpatia?
Ma per avere una storia è proprio necessario abitare assieme?
Io nel caso del boy, mi sentirei enormemente a disagio a occupare una casa che è di un altro.


----------



## tenebroso67 (17 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> La ex moglie,  che tradiva il marito durante il matrimonio, dopo la separazione può  vivere con il suo nuovo compagno nella casa di proprietà esclusiva del  suo ex marito quando l'abitazione le sia stata assegnata in quanto i  figli minorenni sono stati a lei affidati.
> ...............


Cornuto e mazziato.....

Moralmente non posso che essere dalla parte del marito.


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2010)

karim ha detto:


> In pratica, dopo la separazione, chi ha ricevuto l'assegnazione della casa coniugale può viverci con chi gli pare.


Trovo questa cosa immorale, se non c'è il consenso di entrambi gli ex conugi e il pagamento di un affitto da parte di chi va a vivere in una casa che non è sua. Mi sembrava che la nuova legge relativa all'affido condiviso parlasse di perdita della casa coniugale nel caso di nuova convivenza (provata ovviamente). Forse durante l'iter parlamentare si è persa.


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Casa con parenti di lui...oddio potrebbe diventare un buon metodo per farla scappare.
> I parenti basta che rendino la vita non difficile, ma difficilissima.
> Del resto per il bene dei figli hanno affondato uno dei coniugi, oltretutto quello senza colpe, bene, si vede che i giudici hanno una amante e stanno preparandosi per il futuro, la vedo solo in questo modo, perchè un poco di buon senso avrebbe fatto diversamente.
> *Comunque credo che il signor Donato potrebbe richiedere al tizio che convive con la simpatica ex moglie un affitto, perchè la casa è ai figli e con loro la moglie...ma lui in quella famiglia non centra nulla e la sua parte la deve pagare...se poi gli si richiedono 3000 euro al mese non è colpa sua, no?*
> Ovviamente questa potrebbe essere un'altra causa, ma visto che il buon senso è andato a farsi benedire...potrebbe anche andare in buon porto.


Un uomo degno di tale nome non aspetterebbe la richiesta ma chiederebbe all'ex marito quanto deve pagare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Dicembre 2010)

Ci ho riflettuto un po' e sono convinto che il motivo per cui stanno ancora in quella casa, è la ex moglie che non se ne vuole andare e utilizza i figli come arma. L'amante ci sta, perché obbedisce all'ex moglie.

Un uomo prende solitamente le sue cose, la donna e i figli e si sposta dalla tana del rivale. Questa situazione è anomala e l'unica spiegazione che ho trovato è che la donna comanda e non se ne vuole andare, forse anche per ripicche che noi non conosciamo.


----------



## Eliade (17 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che dire  e' la classica storiella del: Cornuto da parte della moglie e mazziato da parte della legge.
> 
> 
> Certo e' che la moglie del povero Donato ed il suo amante c'hanno uno stomaco d'acciaio, altro che palle  .


 QUOTO!



aristocat ha detto:


> Questo è un esempio del fatto che secondo me è ora che cambino le attuali leggi sul divorzio, e soprattutto l'interpretazione delle stesse da parte dei giudici.
> 
> Se è vero che i bambini sono affidati alla moglie, qui si lede imho il diritto degli stessi a non vedersi in casa dei bellimbusti sfascia-famiglie, dall'oggi al domani.
> 
> ...


QUOTO!!!





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ci ho riflettuto un po' e sono convinto che il motivo per cui stanno ancora in quella casa, è la ex moglie che non se ne vuole andare e utilizza i figli come arma. L'amante ci sta, perché obbedisce all'ex moglie.
> 
> Un uomo prende solitamente le sue cose, la donna e i figli e si sposta dalla tana del rivale. Questa situazione è anomala e l'unica spiegazione che ho trovato è che la donna comanda e non se ne vuole andare, forse anche per ripicche che noi non conosciamo.


 Non se ne va perchè le fa comodo!
Dubito che le spese per vivere con i figli e il nuovo boy in un'altra casa siano tali e quali a quelle che ha nella casa coniugale!

Che vergogna!!


----------



## Sabina (17 Dicembre 2010)

Non condivido neanch'io, la trovo una cosa veramente offensiva nei confronti dell'ex marito. Poteva uscire di casa con i figli e il nuovo compagno o restare sola con i figli continuando a frequentarlo solo fuori casa. Che esempio per dei minori!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non condivido neanch'io, la trovo una cosa veramente offensiva nei confronti dell'ex marito. Poteva uscire di casa con i figli e il nuovo compagno o restare sola con i figli continuando a frequentarlo solo fuori casa. Che esempio per dei minori!


 Ottimo esempio. Imparano come fare


----------



## Daniele (18 Dicembre 2010)

Poi ci si stupirà se il padre parlerà della ex moglie con i figli chiamandola stronza o gran figlia di mignotthaus. Lei vuole quello perchè pensa di avere ragione nel tradimento...lei vuole questo e fa la guerra al marito usando i figli e questo volente o nolente porterà ad una guerra tra genitori con i figli in mezzo. Per il bene dei figli i giudici hanno messo in mezzo i figli, siamo messi bene!!!
Più che una laurea ai giudici servirebbe una idoneità psichiatrica per professare quella professione, perchè in questo caso avevano davvero il cuore troppo troppo vicino al buco del culo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Poi ci si stupirà se il padre parlerà della ex moglie con i figli chiamandola stronza o gran figlia di mignotthaus. Lei vuole quello perchè pensa di avere ragione nel tradimento...lei vuole questo e fa la guerra al marito usando i figli e questo volente o nolente porterà ad una guerra tra genitori con i figli in mezzo. Per il bene dei figli i giudici hanno messo in mezzo i figli, siamo messi bene!!!
> Più che una laurea ai giudici servirebbe una idoneità psichiatrica per professare quella professione, perchè in questo caso avevano davvero il cuore troppo troppo vicino al buco del culo.


Un magistrato ratifica.
Applica secondo certi parametri.
Non in base al buon senso o alla sua coscienza personale.
Non possono metterci il cuore eh?
Ricordati Daniele, che se io fossi un magistrato, e ci fosse la pena di morte, tu saresti già soppresso, in virtù della violenza delle tue idee...
Mi direi, uhm, sto qua potrebbe uccidere qualcuno, meglio farlo duori che non si sa mai, qua.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Poi ci si stupirà se il padre parlerà della ex moglie con i figli chiamandola stronza o gran figlia di mignotthaus. Lei vuole quello perchè pensa di avere ragione nel tradimento...lei vuole questo e fa la guerra al marito usando i figli e questo volente o nolente porterà ad una guerra tra genitori con i figli in mezzo. Per il bene dei figli i giudici hanno messo in mezzo i figli, siamo messi bene!!!
> Più che una laurea ai giudici servirebbe una idoneità psichiatrica per professare quella professione, perchè in questo caso avevano davvero il cuore troppo troppo vicino al buco del culo.


Non posso che darti retta 
Sarà stata una giornata no del giudice e uno spudorato difensore lato ex moglie.


----------



## Daniele (18 Dicembre 2010)

le legge a dire il vero è passibile di intepretazione, si vede che in questo caso la legge è veramente fatta male o troppo scritta male per essere lineare. ma in passato questa cosa successa non era ne concepibile ne accettabile. Adesso mi spiace il tizio deve pagare un affitto, non c'è ne se ne ma che tenga e credo che in questo caso (azione legale diversa) il signor Donato la spunterebbe.
Permane però un compagno non padre dei figli in casa con i figli...secondo me in questo caso andrebbe ridiscusso l'affidamento.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> le legge a dire il vero è passibile di intepretazione, si vede che in questo caso la legge è veramente fatta male o troppo scritta male per essere lineare. ma in passato questa cosa successa non era ne concepibile ne accettabile. Adesso mi spiace il tizio deve pagare un affitto, non c'è ne se ne ma che tenga e credo che in questo caso (azione legale diversa) il signor Donato la spunterebbe.
> Permane però un compagno non padre dei figli in casa con i figli...secondo me in questo caso andrebbe ridiscusso l'affidamento.


O ridiscusso il fatto che i figli hanno diritto di abitare a casa loro, e che anche un padre ha diritto di abitare a casa sua. Forse il nocciolo della questione è che troppe donne giocano sul fatto, tanto il giduce darà i figli a me, per non avere casini eh?


----------



## Daniele (18 Dicembre 2010)

Ricordiamo che in quella casa  ha diritto di vivere anche lui in certi casi. PPoi se fossi in lui mi farei un mutuo per un'altra casa mettendo come garanzia l'altra casa.


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ci ho riflettuto un po' e sono convinto che il motivo per cui stanno ancora in quella casa, è la ex moglie che non se ne vuole andare e utilizza i figli come arma. L'amante ci sta, perché obbedisce all'ex moglie.
> 
> Un uomo prende solitamente le sue cose, la donna e i figli e si sposta dalla tana del rivale. Questa situazione è anomala e l'unica spiegazione che ho trovato è che la donna comanda e non se ne vuole andare, forse anche per ripicche che noi non conosciamo.


Ma sai io di queste situazioni ne ho conosciute, ed era l'amante che sfruttava la situazione. Capito che lo sfruttamento non poteva andare oltre se n'è andato. La casa era dell'ex marito che ha fatto ricorsi su ricorsi in tribunale per farlo uscire da casa propria (con la ex moglie al seguito). Però la residenza non stava lì, difficile trovare le prove appunto.


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ricordiamo che in quella casa ha diritto di vivere anche lui in certi casi. PPoi se fossi in lui *mi farei un mutuo per un'altra casa mettendo come garanzia l'altra casa*.


:up:, intestando la casa ai figli (lascia state l'insultare la moglie davanti ai figli, o si prende lui l'affido esclusivo o comunque la madre che li accudisce è lei).


----------



## Daniele (18 Dicembre 2010)

Ma perchè per i figli? Si fanno troppe cose per i figli ed intestate ai figli sbagliando, che questi si facessero qualcosa da soli.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma perchè per i figli? Si fanno troppe cose per i figli ed intestate ai figli sbagliando, che questi si facessero qualcosa da soli.


Urca, parli proprio tu Daniele o sei sotto incantesimo? 

Un genitore secondo me prima pensa ai propri figli e poi a se stesso. O almeno così dovrebbe fare.


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Urca, parli proprio tu Daniele o sei sotto incantesimo?
> 
> Un genitore secondo me prima pensa ai propri figli e poi a se stesso. O almeno così dovrebbe fare.


no, non dovrebbe fare così, dovrebbe dare gli strumenti per vivere bene....stop! I bravi genitori sono quelli che danno una infanzia serena, una buona educazione ed una istruzione fino a che il figlio ha voglia di studiare (mai obbligare una persona a laurearsi se non è la strada che vuole fare). La casa che sia intestata ai genitori, che vivano bene dopo, che siano felici di vedere felici i propri figli, ma basta. 
Io ho sempre contestato questo a mia madre, non mi ha fatto vivere una infanzia decente tanto che adesso vivo comunque con il terrore del futuro (anche se le do atto di avermi crrsciuto da sola) e l'istruzione me la sono pagata da solo in fin dei conti, quindi ho solo avuto affetto. Non la colpevolizzo per questo, ha avuto brutte vicende davanti a se, ma di mio so che parte dei miei problemi sono dovuti ad errori suoi.
MK, fidati di me, il meglio che si può fare per i figli e non intestargli la casa, non dare troppi soldi, ma dare un futuro.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> no, non dovrebbe fare così, dovrebbe dare gli strumenti per vivere bene....stop! I bravi genitori sono quelli che danno una infanzia serena, una buona educazione ed una istruzione fino a che il figlio ha voglia di studiare (mai obbligare una persona a laurearsi se non è la strada che vuole fare). La casa che sia intestata ai genitori, che vivano bene dopo, che siano felici di vedere felici i propri figli, ma basta.
> Io ho sempre contestato questo a mia madre, non mi ha fatto vivere una infanzia decente tanto che adesso vivo comunque con il terrore del futuro (anche se le do atto di avermi crrsciuto da sola) e l'istruzione me la sono pagata da solo in fin dei conti, quindi ho solo avuto affetto. Non la colpevolizzo per questo, ha avuto brutte vicende davanti a se, ma di mio so che parte dei miei problemi sono dovuti ad errori suoi.
> MK, fidati di me, il meglio che si può fare per i figli e non intestargli la casa, non dare troppi soldi, ma dare un futuro.


Robe da matti.
Pensa a tutte le persone, le molte che avrebbero fatto carte false per studiare, ma non poterono, perchè i genitori non avevano i mezzi per farli studiare.
Pensa a tutti i figli cresciuti senza affetto.
Eh no mio caro.
Un futuro te lo crei te, con il sudore della tua fronte.
Terrore del futuro?
Mio caro, crescere è dura.
Inizia a vivere la tua vita IN PRIMA PERSONA: vivendo del tuo lavoro, pagando bollette ecc..ecc..ecc...dai fannullone...arpega, cammina con le tue gambe, e poi vai a insegnare agli altri come vivere.
Hai paura di vivere, perchè la vita COSTA SACRIFICIO...
Ti assicuro, che se hai un mutuo da pagare e non sai come fare con la rata, non pensi più nè a Serena, nè alle corna...ma vai anche a fare il cameriere se serve...
E te lo dice uno, a cui, paparino non ha foraggiato un fico secco...e che quel poco che ha fatto, lo ha fatto tutto da sè.
Vergognati hai 30 anni e nn hai ancora concluso un cazzo.
Vergognati.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> no, non dovrebbe fare così, *dovrebbe dare gli strumenti per vivere bene....stop! I bravi genitori sono quelli che danno una infanzia serena, una buona educazione ed una istruzione fino a che il figlio ha voglia di studiare* (mai obbligare una persona a laurearsi se non è la strada che vuole fare). La casa che sia intestata ai genitori, che vivano bene dopo, che siano felici di vedere felici i propri figli, ma basta.
> Io ho sempre contestato questo a mia madre, non mi ha fatto vivere una infanzia decente tanto che adesso vivo comunque con il terrore del futuro (anche se le do atto di avermi crrsciuto da sola) e l'istruzione me la sono pagata da solo in fin dei conti, quindi *ho solo avuto affetto*. Non la colpevolizzo per questo, ha avuto brutte vicende davanti a se, ma di mio so che parte dei miei problemi sono dovuti ad errori suoi.
> MK, fidati di me, il meglio che si può fare per i figli e non intestargli la casa, non dare troppi soldi, ma dare un futuro.


Una volta che il genitore non c'è più la casa sarà comunque del figlio. Una volta raggiunta la maggiore età l'amante che vive a sbafo lo vedo malissimo :mexican:.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E te lo dice uno, a cui, paparino non ha foraggiato un fico secco...e che quel poco che ha fatto, lo ha fatto tutto da sè.
> Vergognati hai 30 anni e nn hai ancora concluso un cazzo.
> Vergognati.


Conte adesso non esagerare eh.


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2010)

Conte, io sarei già laureato se non ci fossero stati problemi che ho dovuto prendere di petto per poi poter studiare, perchè io l'affitto della casa che fu di mio padre (e ripeto che era di mio padre) lo devo pagare ogni mese e quando c'erano problemi io ho sempre trovato lavori anche se scomodi, perchè vivere in un Hotel ed andare a lavorare per 3 mesi fuori di casa senza alcun contatto umano con le persone care e sapendo che un ritorno a casa sarebbe costato troppo è dura. 
Mi sono fatto il culo aiutando mia madre quando aveva bisogno, mi sono pagato l'università del tutto da solo, ho regalato 30000 euro a mia madre per coprire delle spese di cui aveva bisogno, ho perso lòa mia possibilità di lavoro quando rifiutai un lavoro importante dopo che la sgualdrina mi fece del male, adesso sono uno studente a tempo pieno, volente o nolente e forse sarebbe meglio essere ingegnere che che tecnico informatico.
Conte, impara che ci sono persone che si sono fatte il culo in più modi nella vita per tirare a campare, che ci sono persone che si sono messe in gioco sempre e comunque senza avere alcuna sicurezza, io campavo della mia professionalità, quella che non manca mai adesso anche quando faccio un paio di lavoretti.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, io sarei già laureato se non ci fossero stati problemi che ho dovuto prendere di petto per poi poter studiare, perchè io l'affitto della casa che fu di mio padre (e ripeto che era di mio padre) lo devo pagare ogni mese e quando c'erano problemi io ho sempre trovato lavori anche se scomodi, perchè vivere in un Hotel ed andare a lavorare per 3 mesi fuori di casa senza alcun contatto umano con le persone care e sapendo che un ritorno a casa sarebbe costato troppo è dura.
> Mi sono fatto il culo aiutando mia madre quando aveva bisogno, mi sono pagato l'università del tutto da solo, ho regalato 30000 euro a mia madre per coprire delle spese di cui aveva bisogno, ho perso lòa mia possibilità di lavoro quando rifiutai un lavoro importante dopo che la sgualdrina mi fece del male, adesso sono uno studente a tempo pieno, volente o nolente e forse sarebbe meglio essere ingegnere che che tecnico informatico.
> Conte, impara che ci sono persone che si sono fatte il culo in più modi nella vita per tirare a campare, che ci sono persone che si sono messe in gioco sempre e comunque senza avere alcuna sicurezza, io campavo della mia professionalità, quella che non manca mai adesso anche quando faccio un paio di lavoretti.


E allora perchè tanta paura per il futuro?


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora perchè tanta paura per il futuro?


Perchè? perchè io non ho paura di non trovare un lavoro, io ho paura della gente adesso, motivo per cui ho rifiutato quel lavoro davvero importante. Quando lavoravo avevo bisogno della sicurezza di me visto che ero io a decidere e dirigere alcune cose molto delicate, perdendo quella ho perso me stesso, io adesso cosa posso fare? Devo avere a che fare con la gente che io di mio odio, è faticoso uscire di casa in queste condizioni.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè? perchè io non ho paura di non trovare un lavoro, io ho paura della gente adesso, motivo per cui ho rifiutato quel lavoro davvero importante. Quando lavoravo avevo bisogno della sicurezza di me visto che ero io a decidere e dirigere alcune cose molto delicate, perdendo quella ho perso me stesso, io adesso cosa posso fare? Devo avere a che fare con la gente che io di mio odio, è faticoso uscire di casa in queste condizioni.


Mettiti alla prova no?
Cosa vuoi che capiti?


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mettiti alla prova no?
> Cosa vuoi che capiti?


Sai cosa significa la paura? Ecco, io adesso la provo ed è incondizionata, non posso controllarla.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai cosa significa la paura? Ecco, io adesso la provo ed è incondizionata, non posso controllarla.


Figliuolo.
Ogni paura va vinta.
Solo così maturano gli umani.
Cosa credi, che il Conte, non lotti giornalmente con le sue paure?
Che non le esorcizzi?
E Alce? E tutti gli altri?
Tutti noi in quanto umani abbiamo paura, eh?
Non la devi controllare, la devi vincere.
Paura di cosa Daniele? Di cosa?
DI non farcela?
Ma figuriamoci...


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2010)

Ho paura della gente, ho paura che mi veda, ho paura di parlarci, ho paura di avere contatti decenti con le persone. Si vincono? Già vinta in passato già fatto tutto, ci ho messo 8 anni, anni d'inferno per me e sapere  di essere punto e a capo adesso mi ha fatto gettare la spugna, non si può dover sempre fare lo stesso lavoro a vita per poter recuperare una vita normale  dopo la morte di mio padre, proprio non si può.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho paura della gente, ho paura che mi veda, ho paura di parlarci, ho paura di avere contatti decenti con le persone. Si vincono? Già vinta in passato già fatto tutto, ci ho messo 8 anni, anni d'inferno per me e sapere  di essere punto e a capo adesso mi ha fatto gettare la spugna, non si può dover sempre fare lo stesso lavoro a vita per poter recuperare una vita normale  dopo la morte di mio padre, proprio non si può.


Non gettare la spugna...
Casso sono le zavorre che ti porti dentro a frenarti...
Tuo padre è morto?
é andata così.
Viviamo in uno stato di diritto.
Non sta a te punire l'assassino, e non pensare di compiere un omicidio, invocando l'infermità mentale.
E' che non riesci a rassegnarti a certe idee o dati di fatto.


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2010)

Conte, lo stato di diritto è una puttanata! Lo stato di diritto è una parola che si usa troppo spesso, ma sai che ogni cittadino ha dei doveri e dei diritti? Questo stato è passato sopra i miei di diritti semplicemente perchè c'è chi corrompe i giudici e perchè ci sono giudici che si fanno bene corrompere. Uno stato di diritto esiste quando...i minimi valori vengono rispettati, da me non è stato fatto ed io mi predo quello di cui ho bisogno. Lo sato di diritto vien tirato fuori solo da chi ha bisogno di farsi parare il culo, ma quando non c'è bisogno tutti a fare nefandezze.


----------



## alba43 (4 Gennaio 2011)

*Sentenza della Cassazione*

Per dare un giudizio di merito, che conta poco, bisognerebbe sapere se il tutto proviene da una separazione consensuale o giudiziale, leggere i ricorsi ed i dispositivi dei giudici; inoltre, è cattivo uso di leggere solo la sentenza e non  anche le motivazioni.
Il novo diritto di famiglia, seppur modificato dalla sua entrata in vigore ad oggi, mostra tutta una serie di incongruenze e limiti che il Legislatore dovrebbe recepire.
Dovrebbe, perchè da anni in Italia la politica promette di affrontare i vari problemi:   istituzione del Giudice Minorile e Giudice Matrimonialista nei Tribunali, aggiornamento della ratio che stabilisce i criteri nello stabilire le condizioni economiche da inserire nei provvedimenti, ecc.
Il reato di adulterio non esiste più, almeno bisognerebbe ripristinarlo con una sanzione amministrativa, invece  il/la "cornuto/a" viene bastonato/a anche economicamente; comunque, come si suol dire "Dura lex sed lex".


----------



## dave.one (6 Gennaio 2011)

karim ha detto:


> La ex moglie,  che tradiva il marito durante il matrimonio, dopo la separazione può  vivere con il suo nuovo compagno nella casa di proprietà esclusiva del  suo ex marito quando l'abitazione le sia stata assegnata in quanto i  figli minorenni sono stati a lei affidati.
> 
> Lo  sottolinea la Cassazione con la sentenza 23786. Con questa decisione la  Suprema Corte ha respinto il ricorso di Donato P. contro la decisione  della Corte di appello di Taranto che aveva stabilito che «non potesse  essere imposto, alla sua ex moglie, di non convivere con il suo attuale  compagno nell'abitazione assegnatale perché si verificherebbe una  illegittima restrizione della sua libertà personale».
> 
> ...


Leggo solo ora di questa sentenza, e non ho letto il parere di altri forumisti in merito.
So solo che una sentenza del genere non è sicuramente "equa", anche se, come evidenziato, ha come privilegio il superiore interesse morale e materiale della prole. 
Però, onestamente, questa sentenza non ripaga in nessun modo il coniuge "tradito", perché non ripaga le sofferenze patite nel tempo in cui ha "convissuto" con il coniuge traditore. Insomma, se, come posso soltanto percepire, non si possono dipanare "moralmente" le sofferenze di chi è stato tradito, che per lo meno gli sia riconosciuto qualcosa in termini concreti e non astratti! Ripeto: mi sembra una sentenza un po' troppo sbilanciata e che lascia aperte tante questioni morali; sebbene sia di parte, non mi viene in mente nessun motivo per il quale chi ha subito un torto non possa, e non debba, esserne ripagato in una forma ben chiara e definitiva...


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Leggo solo ora di questa sentenza, e non ho letto il parere di altri forumisti in merito.
> So solo che una sentenza del genere non è sicuramente "equa", anche se, come evidenziato, ha come privilegio il superiore interesse morale e materiale della prole.
> Però, onestamente, questa sentenza non ripaga in nessun modo il coniuge "tradito", perché non ripaga le sofferenze patite nel tempo in cui ha "convissuto" con il coniuge traditore. Insomma, se, come posso soltanto percepire, non si possono dipanare "moralmente" le sofferenze di chi è stato tradito, che per lo meno gli sia riconosciuto qualcosa in termini concreti e non astratti! Ripeto: mi sembra una sentenza un po' troppo sbilanciata e che lascia aperte tante questioni morali; sebbene sia di parte, non mi viene in mente nessun motivo per il quale chi ha subito un torto non possa, e non debba, esserne ripagato in una forma ben chiara e definitiva...



... UNA SORTA DI CORNUTO E MAZZIATO :incazzato: .


----------



## aristocat (6 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Leggo solo ora di questa sentenza, e non ho letto il parere di altri forumisti in merito.
> So solo che una sentenza del genere non è sicuramente "equa", anche se, come evidenziato, *ha come privilegio il superiore interesse morale e materiale della prole. *
> [...]


Però, Dave, se fossi nella figlia di quella madre mi scoccerebbe assai convivere con un perfetto sconosciuto bellimbusto che ha fatto dividere i miei genitori... anzi mi farebbe ribrezzo, a dir poco.
Quindi direi che anche l'interesse dei bambini è stato calpestato con superficialità...


----------



## dave.one (6 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Però, Dave, se fossi nella figlia di quella madre mi scoccerebbe assai convivere con un perfetto sconosciuto bellimbusto che ha fatto dividere i miei genitori... anzi mi farebbe ribrezzo, a dir poco.
> Quindi direi che anche l'interesse dei bambini è stato calpestato con superficialità...


 Su questo ti do ragone Ari, sempre che il bimbo sappia chi è la persona con la quale sta vivendo e con quali occhi la vede. Se non altro il giudice avrebbe dovuto tenere in conto, nel prodigarsi per l'interesse morale e materiale per la prole, della verità dietro a questa "moralità" reale.  Cioé: come si può giudicare positivamente una persona che, da sposata con prole, convive con un'altra persona, anch'essa sposata e con prole? Sulla base di quale morale li si può assolvere? Nulla togliendo alla bravura di entrambi come genitori...


----------



## alba43 (7 Gennaio 2011)

*cosa ne pensate di questa sentenza?*

E' necessario premettere che la morale, negli esseri umani, viene sempre personalizzata in base alla propria educazione, cultura ed esperienze personali, pertanto, nel commentare una sentenza ci lasciamo spesso fuorviare da immancabili personalizzazioni.
La ratio della legge, sinteticamente, tende a garantire un' alloggio ai figli, comunque questi vengono affidati, oggi prevalentemente con l' affido congiunto, perciò se la madre è in grado di svolgere bene detta funzione lei stessa potrà abitare la casa coniugale anche in presenza di un nuovo compagno, quando questi non possa essere deterrente per la buona educazione e vita dei minori; tutti gli aspetti negativi vanno dimostrati, ma in questo caso non emerge nulla di negativo.
Certe sentenze, spesso, criticate dalla morale comune, non sono assurde perchè tengono conto del ricorso presentato dalla parte; i Giudci, a qualsiasi livello e competenza, rispondono sempre a quanto chiesto dal cittadino interpretando la legge.
Personalmente, posso anche non condividerla, ma la Cassazion interpreta non legifera, questo è compito del Parlamento che dovrebbe modificarla ed adeguarla alla realtà attuale.


----------



## Eliade (7 Gennaio 2011)

alba43 ha detto:


> perciò se la madre è in grado di svolgere bene detta funzione lei stessa potrà abitare la casa coniugale anche in presenza di un nuovo compagno, *quando questi non possa essere deterrente per la buona educazione e vita dei minori;* tutti gli aspetti negativi vanno dimostrati, ma in questo caso non emerge nulla di negativo.


Io credo che questo non basti.
Sono d'accordo con aristocat. La presenza di un estraneo (benché fidanzato della madre), può essere un serio motivo di limitazione della libertà del figlio. Forse non tanto in età piccola, ma in quella adolescenziale si (a 13 anni andavo tranquillamente dalla camera al bagno in mutandine e maglietta...cosa che non sarei stata libera di fare con un estraneo in casa, come accadeva quando c'erano ospiti).


----------



## dave.one (7 Gennaio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io credo che questo non basti.
> Sono d'accordo con aristocat. La presenza di un estraneo (benché fidanzato della madre), può essere un serio motivo di limitazione della libertà del figlio. Forse non tanto in età piccola, ma in quella adolescenziale si (a 13 anni andavo tranquillamente dalla camera al bagno in mutandine e maglietta...cosa che non sarei stata libera di fare con un estraneo in casa, come accadeva quando c'erano ospiti).


E' vero che se un compagno potrebbe (e sottolineo potrebbe) non essere un deterrente per la buona educazione dei bambini di qualsiasi età, è anche vero che il papà dovrebbe (e sottolineo dovrebbe) essere il miglior educatore per i propri figli, proprio per la figura che ricopre.
E' anche vero che un giudice, come ha scritto alba43, è la figura di colui che interpreta la legge e la applica senza dar giudizi diversi dalla sua pura e mera applicazione, e che il parlamento dovrebbe legiferare anticipatamente tenendo in considerazione tutte le possibili variabili. 
Sta di fatto che il passaggio tra queste due situazioni è talmente lungo e tortuoso che, ad oggi, e credo per ancora molto tempo, il papà sarà quasi sempre messo in secondo piano rispetto alla mamma, ma soprattutto non sarà dato il giusto credito alla persona che ha subito "quel" torto. La miglior soluzione, IMHO, sta nell'intelligenza e la sensibilità dei coniugi (o ex-coniugi, che dir si voglia), nel cercare di non rendere la vita dell'altro più difficile e tortuosa rispetto alla precedente, specie se quest'ultimo ha anche subito un torto "morale" non indifferente.


----------



## aristocat (7 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> [...] La miglior soluzione, IMHO, sta nell'intelligenza e la sensibilità dei coniugi (o ex-coniugi, che dir si voglia), nel cercare di non rendere la vita dell'altro più difficile e tortuosa rispetto alla precedente, specie se quest'ultimo ha anche subito un torto "morale" non indifferente.


E stessa intelligenza occorrerebbe per non rendere le cose difficili neanche ai bambini... visto che quel divorzio sembrava abbastanza "fresco", forse la mamma avrebbe fatto bene a usare un po' più di tatto: già i figli saranno traumatizzati per la separazione dei genitori, quindi un po' di gradualità nell'introdurre il " nuovo compagno di mamma" sarebbe stata opportuna...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E stessa intelligenza occorrerebbe per non rendere le cose difficili neanche ai bambini... visto che quel divorzio sembrava abbastanza "fresco", forse la mamma avrebbe fatto bene a usare un po' più di tatto: già i figli saranno traumatizzati per la separazione dei genitori, quindi un po' di gradualità nell'introdurre il " nuovo compagno di mamma" sarebbe stata opportuna...


Però è sempre una sfida...
Nel caso di una persona donna che si è tirata in casa il nuovo compagno...ehm...dopo lo sconcerto iniziale...i due figli lo adorano.
Ma per il semplice fatto che il padre naturale era ed è tutt'ora un non padre a tutti gli effetti...
Pare che per i due figli vedere finalmente la mamma amata e felice...sia stato l'inizio di un nuovo corso.
Del resto anche per lei...insomma sembra ringiovanita di quindici anni.
Cioè vediamo un caso...
Una donna ha un compagno pazzo come il marito di giuma...
La bambina assiste a scene di degrado, di violenza, insulti ecc..ecc...
Nel momento che questa figura negativa viene sostituita con una positiva vediamo come si mettono le cose.
Comunque io ho avuto la grazia di lavorare con tanti bambini nella mia vita...di alcuni posso dire che sono davvero bravi a riuscire ad essere psicologicamente forti con le nevrosi che vengono in contatto in famiglia.
I bambini sono come spugne assorbono.
Incredibile come loro spontaneamente quando sono davanti a figure negative, cerchino in ogni modo figure positive e protettive per loro, a prescindere dai legami di carne.
Infine ho visto bambini protettivi nei confronti di genitori manchevoli e perdenti, quando un bambino arriva a vergognarsi perchè il suo papà o la sua mamma non sono come loro si aspetterebbero...si inventano perfino figure genitoriali di fantasia.
Non riescono a dire...mio padre si disinteressa di me, no arrivano a inventarsi che il padre fa l'astronauta o che è prigioniero in uno stato estero...pur di non ammettere a sè stessi che non li ama.
Incredibile che cosa non si ricava dalla storie dei bambini!
Incredibile...


----------



## aristocat (8 Gennaio 2011)

Sì, ok, nel caso del "compagno pazzo" è una sentenza comprensibile ... ma in tutte le altre situazioni portarsi il nuovo partner a casa è - a essere gentile - avventato
Una sentenza che ratifica quest'avventatezza è un'aberrazione giurisprudenziale, imho. Una delle tante, comunque :blank:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì, ok, nel caso del "compagno pazzo" è una sentenza comprensibile ... ma in tutte le altre situazioni portarsi il nuovo partner a casa è - a essere gentile - avventato
> Una sentenza che ratifica quest'avventatezza è un'aberrazione giurisprudenziale, imho. Una delle tante, comunque :blank:


Ma se è bene accetto ai figli perchè no?
In fondo a me ha fatto una tenerezza incredibile mia figlia in febbraio...quando disse ad un'amica di famiglia...ma se mia mamma muore, tu mi faresti da mamma?
E mi piace da impazzire che lo abbia chiesto solo a quella persona.
I bambini sai sentono chi vuole bene loro per davvero e chi per finta.
Poi ok, esistono anche i figli pazzi, che pensano che dato che uno è suo padre o soprattutto sua madre, sia un loro preciso dovere amarli...
Non funziona così.
Ci sono anche figli che sono l'autentica disperazione dei genitori eh?
A volte ci penso eh?
E se mia figlia prendesse una "brutta" strada? Piena di "devianze"?


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se mia figlia prendesse una "brutta" strada? Piena di "devianze"?


L'ameresti lo stesso. L'amore per i figli è il vero amore incondizionato.


----------



## aristocat (8 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma se è bene accetto ai figli perchè no?*
> In fondo a me ha fatto una tenerezza incredibile mia figlia in febbraio...quando disse ad un'amica di famiglia...ma se mia mamma muore, tu mi faresti da mamma?
> E mi piace da impazzire che lo abbia chiesto solo a quella persona.
> I bambini sai sentono chi vuole bene loro per davvero e chi per finta.
> ...


No aspetta, forse non ho spiegato bene . Io mi riferivo alla sentenza di cui parla questo 3d; annessa a un procedimento di separazione.

E' vero che i periti hanno valutato che quei bambini non hanno avuto nessun pregiudizio nella convivenza con il nuovo uomo, ma un conto è "non riportare danni/riflessi negativi per la crescita dei figli", un altro è essere veramente contenti o no di convivere con il "boyfriend" di mamma (il giornalista nell'articolo lo chiama così :singleeye.  
C'è tutto un mare in mezzo, non so se mi spiego... in fondo a scanso di rischi (era quello che poi volevo dire), è sempre meglio, invece di imbucare subito dall'oggi al domani il Boyfriend in casa tua, andare per gradi... non so, passare prima un pomeriggio al parco, un pranzo insieme... 
Muoversi con tutto il tatto e le forme di gradualità/prudenza possibili, insomma.
Alla fine è sempre la cosa migliore, magari quella signora (Maria Teresa, si chiama) è stata graduale e si è mossa con calma. Nell'articolo non c'è scritto niente, del resto.
Che poi, in certi casi, ci siano risposte entusiastiche dei figli anche quando il primo Mr. X che passa, viene messo in casa in un battibaleno, senza una precedente presentazione, meglio così. 
Ma in linea generale, intelligenza vorrebbe che si ponderi, rifletta bene mille volte prima di giungere a questo passo con figli piccoli da guardare . Mia opinione... che spero sia qui espressa in modo più esauriente .


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2011)

*Ari*

aggiungendo il "piccolo" particolare che la casa è di esclusiva proprietà dell'ex marito eh...


----------



## aristocat (8 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> aggiungendo il "piccolo" particolare che la casa è di esclusiva proprietà dell'ex marito eh...


eh infatti ..., praticamente Maria Teresa è assediata dal "nemico": suoceri, cognati col coltello in bocca ... :mexican: la casa è tutta un complesso in mano a quella famiglia, pare...


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> eh infatti ..., praticamente Maria Teresa è assediata dal "nemico": suocera, cognati col coltello in bocca ... :mexican: la casa è tutta un complesso in mano a quella famiglia, pare...



... sarebbe il caso di buttare fuori casa tutti i parenti di Donato che vivono in quell'edificio :idea: in modo che Maria Teresa possa finalmente godere insieme (finalmente) al "Boyfriend" quella sognata serenita' di cui ha/hanno bisogno.


Cosi vissero felici e contenti ... alla faccia di tutti.


----------



## aristocat (8 Gennaio 2011)

*Quando si dice...*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... *sarebbe il caso di buttare fuori casa tutti i parenti di Donato che vivono in quell'edificio* :idea: in modo che Maria Teresa possa finalmente godere insieme (finalmente) al "Boyfriend" quella sognata serenita' di cui ha/hanno bisogno.
> 
> 
> Cosi vissero felici e contenti ... alla faccia di tutti.


Il tocco di classe finale :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Il tocco di classe finale :carneval:



Sinceramente a me da' da pensare il Boyfriend di Maria Teresa ... secondo me e' un uomo senza dignita', punto.


----------



## aristocat (8 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sinceramente a me da' da pensare il Boyfriend di Maria Teresa ... secondo me e' un uomo senza dignita', punto.


Sono sincera, di primo acchito l'ho pensata anch'io questa cosa, però poi non sappiamo come sia andata davvero tutta la vicenda... che ragionamenti abbiano fatto i due


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sono sincera, di primo acchito l'ho pensata anch'io questa cosa, però poi non sappiamo come sia andata davvero tutta la vicenda... *che ragionamenti abbiano fatto i due*


... una associazione a metterlo nel culo a tutti e pensare solo ai loro interessi, con la scusante, alibi dei bambini


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> No aspetta, forse non ho spiegato bene . Io mi riferivo alla sentenza di cui parla questo 3d; annessa a un procedimento di separazione.
> 
> E' vero che i periti hanno valutato che quei bambini non hanno avuto nessun pregiudizio nella convivenza con il nuovo uomo, ma un conto è "non riportare danni/riflessi negativi per la crescita dei figli", un altro è essere veramente contenti o no di convivere con il "boyfriend" di mamma (il giornalista nell'articolo lo chiama così :singleeye.
> C'è tutto un mare in mezzo, non so se mi spiego... in fondo a scanso di rischi (era quello che poi volevo dire), è sempre meglio, invece di imbucare subito dall'oggi al domani il Boyfriend in casa tua, andare per gradi... non so, passare prima un pomeriggio al parco, un pranzo insieme...
> ...


Beh...speriamo che questo processo graduale ci sia stato eh?
Cioè un bravo storico va a verificare...
Non beve tutto quello che legge nei giornali...
Spece se è informazione alternativa...
E qui mando a dire una cosa ad asto:
La storia si studia sui documenti, non sui libri, nè soprattutto sui racconti del paesello.
Un processo storico si modifica, sempre alla luce di ritrovamenti di nuovi documenti che convalidano o smentiscono certe tesi.
A scuola si studia sui libri.
Poi con una cultura universitaria, in teoria, acquisisci un metodo di indagine...che va applicato alla realtà...
Altrimenti passi la vita a non chiederti se una cosa è vera o falsa...ma la reputi vera solo perchè lo dice la tv...


----------



## aristocat (9 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...speriamo che questo processo graduale ci sia stato eh?
> Cioè un bravo storico va a verificare...
> Non beve tutto quello che legge nei giornali...
> Spece se è informazione alternativa...
> ...


E qui pongo una questione giuridica: il padre, in quanto "padre" appunto, non può avere voce in capitolo, per esprimere la sua sul fatto che la futura crescita dei figli sarà condizionata (in meglio o in peggio, chissà) dalla presenza del Boyfriend? E che la "nuova impronta" potrebbe stargli bene, come anche no?
Un "potere di veto" sulle...diciamo scelte educative per i figli, non può averlo? In fondo anche convivere con un nuovo uomo (per quanto possa andare d'accordo con i bambini) ha riflessi sulla futura personalità, sulla crescita di questi figli che sono anche _suoi_.
E' così peregrina l'idea di sottoporre a un ok dell'ex marito la convivenza dei figli con il nuovo compagno della madre?


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E qui pongo una questione giuridica: *il padre, in quanto "padre" appunto, non può avere voce in capitolo, per esprimere la sua sul fatto che la futura crescita dei figli sarà condizionata (in meglio o in peggio, chissà) dalla presenza del Boyfriend? E che la "nuova impronta" potrebbe stargli bene, come anche no?*
> Un "potere di veto" sulle...diciamo scelte educative per i figli, non può averlo? In fondo anche convivere con un nuovo uomo (per quanto possa andare d'accordo con i bambini) ha riflessi sulla futura personalità, sulla crescita di questi figli che sono anche _suoi_.
> E' così peregrina l'idea di sottoporre a un ok dell'ex marito la convivenza dei figli con il nuovo compagno della madre?


Non è per niente peregrina, e dovrebbero pensarci sia ex mogli che ex mariti che intendono convivere un nuovo compagno/a. Anche se poi i figli vanno quasi sempre in affidamento alla madre (e non venite a dirmi che la colpa è della legge).


----------



## dave.one (9 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E qui pongo una questione giuridica: il padre, in quanto "padre" appunto, non può avere voce in capitolo, per esprimere la sua sul fatto che la *futura crescita dei figli sarà condizionata (in meglio o in peggio, chissà) dalla presenza del Boyfriend?* E che la "nuova impronta" potrebbe stargli bene, come anche no?
> Un "potere di veto" sulle...diciamo scelte educative per i figli, non può averlo? In fondo anche convivere con un nuovo uomo (per quanto possa andare d'accordo con i bambini) ha riflessi sulla futura personalità, sulla crescita di questi figli che sono anche _suoi_.
> E' così peregrina l'idea di sottoporre a un ok dell'ex marito la convivenza dei figli con il nuovo compagno della madre?


Permettimi un appunto cara Ari: se sapessi che il tuo ex marito convive con una nuova donna (girlfriend), pur riconoscendo le sue capacità di mamma e di buon giudizio, come faresti a semplicemente non opporti se sapessi che questa girlfriend è a suo tempo mamma, e non dei tuoi figli? Come si fa semplicemente a giudicare positivamente questo aspetto nell'ottica dell'educazione dei propri figli?
Capirei se il boyfriend/girlfriend fossero singles o reduci da matrimoni andati male, ma SENZA figli; ma con figli... no, non riesco a vedere nessun aspetto positivo proveniente dalla nuova convivenza.


----------



## aristocat (9 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Permettimi un appunto cara Ari: se sapessi che il tuo ex marito convive con una nuova donna (girlfriend), pur riconoscendo le sue capacità di mamma e di buon giudizio, come faresti a semplicemente non opporti se sapessi che questa girlfriend è a suo tempo mamma, e non dei tuoi figli? Come si fa semplicemente a giudicare positivamente questo aspetto nell'ottica dell'educazione dei propri figli?
> Capirei se il boyfriend/girlfriend fossero singles o reduci da matrimoni andati male, ma SENZA figli; ma con figli... no, non riesco a vedere nessun aspetto positivo proveniente dalla nuova convivenza.


Bè, se parli di _quella_ sentenza, il giornalista dice che le richieste di Maria Teresa sono di convivere nella casa coniugale con figli e "boyfriend", insieme-appassionatamente. Eventuali figli di questo nuovo compagno non sono citati nell'articolo...

Allargando la tua domanda, io dico: perchè no? le famiglie allargate ormai sono state sdoganate da tanto. 
Cioè, tu dici che forse è matematico, 10 su 10 nessuna mamma direbbe: sì caro ex marito, fai pure convivere i nostri figli con la tua nuova partner e i figli di lei anche...?
Non lo so. Sono onesta, mi ci dovrei trovare nella situazione. Però, fatto salvo il diritto del mio ex di rifarsi una vita, penso che monitorerei attentissimamente la situazione prima di dare il mio "ok" alla convivenza dei miei figli con ex marito+nuova signora (sia essa con, o senza figli al seguito)...

Purtroppo, visto che l'impatto di un nuovo boyfriend sui figli piccoli è grande (inutile dire il contrario) se fossi un padre farei appello al mio diritto (proprio in quanto "padre") di decidere che indirizzi dare alla crescita di mio figlio... 
Vedo che i miei figli non sono 100% contenti di vivere con il nuovo uomo? Io rivendico il diritto di dire "NO" alla presenza sgradita del nuovo Boyfriend a casa dei miei bambini. In qualsiasi momento. Anche quando e se i miei figli minorenni cambiassero idea, rispetto all'inizio.
E' troppo insensato questo ragionamento? In fondo qui è trattata una questione di diritto molto delicata... qui non si tratta di vedere se un padre può vietare al figlio di vedere l'amichetto al parco che schiamazza troppo mentre gioca a pallone: la posta in gioco è molto più "pesante" :blank:


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Permettimi un appunto cara Ari: se sapessi che il tuo ex marito convive con una nuova donna (girlfriend), pur riconoscendo le sue capacità di mamma e di buon giudizio, come faresti a semplicemente non opporti se sapessi che questa girlfriend è a suo tempo mamma, e non dei tuoi figli? Come si fa semplicemente a giudicare positivamente questo aspetto nell'ottica dell'educazione dei propri figli?
> Capirei se il boyfriend/girlfriend fossero singles o reduci da matrimoni andati male, ma SENZA figli; ma con figli... no, non riesco a vedere nessun aspetto positivo proveniente dalla nuova convivenza.


Prima o poi alla nuova convivenza ci si arriva, se è quello che si cerca e si vuole (anche se personalmente io opterei per ognuno a casa propria). Nel caso della sentenza quello che trovo intollerabile è vivere nella casa dell'ex marito, con la vicinanza dei parenti di lui, e con l'ex amante ora compagno. Poi certo ex coniuge ma sempre genitore si rimane, che sia sia tradito o traditore.


----------



## aristocat (9 Gennaio 2011)

Aggiungo: se il nostro ordinamento permettesse un "potere di veto" agli ex coniugi rispetto alle scelte importanti sull'educazione dei figli, uno dei pochi espedienti per quelli che *vogliono veramente* convivere con figli+nuovo partner sarebbe contrarre nuovo matrimonio (con il nuovo compagno).

Va da sé che molte delle eventuali pretese economiche avanzate all'ex coniuge fino a quel momento, diverrebbero inconsistenti e non più valide. Un aspetto, questo, che mi andava di ricordare


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Aggiungo: se il nostro ordinamento permettesse un "potere di veto" agli ex coniugi rispetto alle scelte importanti sull'educazione dei figli, uno dei pochi espedienti per quelli che *vogliono veramente* convivere con figli+nuovo partner sarebbe contrarre nuovo matrimonio.
> 
> Va da sé che molte delle eventuali pretese economiche avanzate all'ex coniuge fino a quel momento, diverrebbero inconsistenti e non più valide. Un aspetto, questo, che mi andava di ricordare


Mah mi ripeto, la maggior parte delle donne mantenimento per sè non ne chiede, nel caso della sentenza non cambierebbe nulla (anche se ricordavo che nella legge sull'affido condiviso in caso di convivenza veniva revocata la casa coniugale).


----------



## aristocat (9 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mah mi ripeto, la maggior parte delle donne mantenimento per sè non ne chiede, nel caso della sentenza non cambierebbe nulla (anche se ricordavo che nella legge sull'affido condiviso in caso di convivenza veniva revocata la casa coniugale).


Piuttosto, ti immagini Maria Teresa + boyfriend che si sposano e, d'emblée, sarebbero costretti a lasciare il loro nido d'amore tanto strenuamente difeso contro l'assedio del parentame molesto dell'ex marito? :carneval::carneval:
Della serie: come concludere, con un brindisi, una quérelle all'ultimo sangue?:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (9 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> [...] *nella legge sull'affido condiviso in caso di convivenza veniva revocata la casa coniugale*.


Ah, interessante. Mi era sfuggito questo passaggio. Grazie.


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ah, interessante. Mi era sfuggito questo passaggio. Grazie.


Ari ti vedo molto attenta a questo caso/3d  ... bimba bella non e' che stai a combinare qualcosa di poco chiaro in questo periodo   ... NO, non tu, non puo' essere vero, non ci credo :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (9 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ari ti vedo molto attenta a questo caso/3d  ... bimba bella non e' che stai a combinare qualcosa di poco chiaro in questo periodo   ... NO, non tu, non puo' essere vero, non ci credo :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


No no, niente di quello che immagini...:mexican: nessuno sconquasso o stravolgimento di "famiglie altre", ci mancherebbe. Non è il mio stile :condom:.
Però il diritto mi interessa molto. Anche se la mia vera passione culturale resta lo studio delle lingue e culture straniere....


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> No no, niente di quello che immagini...:mexican: nessuno sconquasso o stravolgimento di "famiglie altre", ci mancherebbe. Non è il mio stile :condom:.
> Però il diritto mi interessa molto. Anche se la mia vera passione culturale resta lo studio delle lingue e culture straniere....




Lo sapevo :up: !!!​


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ah, interessante. Mi era sfuggito questo passaggio. Grazie.


Quando è uscita la legge stava scritto così, ma bisognava provare la convivenza.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì, ok, nel caso del "compagno pazzo" è una sentenza comprensibile ... ma in tutte le altre situazioni portarsi il nuovo partner a casa è - a essere gentile - avventato
> Una sentenza che ratifica quest'avventatezza è un'aberrazione giurisprudenziale, imho. Una delle tante, comunque :blank:



Purtroppo è uno dei casi in cui per non far danni maggiori si lascia libero campo a chi certi problemi non se li pone...
Immagina, se si vietasse per legge la convivenza per, diciamo, due anni dopo la separazione... una limitazione della libertà personale insostenibile.
In fin dei conti, se la legge deve accettare -DEVE- che il genitore affidatario sia adatto alla cura del minore, deve pure accettare le sue decisioni. Altrimenti, lo affida all'altro. O allo stato.

Di mio, trovo bruttissimo che la donna si sia portata subito in casa il compagno nuovo.
Ma conosco anche io personalmente un caso in cui lui si è subito messo a convivere con una nuova compagna e la figlia piccola, che passa col padre la maggior parte del tempo, ne ha solo che tratto beneficio. Visto coi miei occhi.

insomma, nessuna legge è perfetta... in tanti casi si deve scegliere quello che dà i maggiori benefici e i minori danni, senza pretendere che danni non ce ne siano....


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E qui pongo una questione giuridica: il padre, in quanto "padre" appunto, non può avere voce in capitolo, per esprimere la sua sul fatto che la futura crescita dei figli sarà condizionata (in meglio o in peggio, chissà) dalla presenza del Boyfriend? E che la "nuova impronta" potrebbe stargli bene, come anche no?
> Un "potere di veto" sulle...diciamo scelte educative per i figli, non può averlo? In fondo anche convivere con un nuovo uomo (per quanto possa andare d'accordo con i bambini) ha riflessi sulla futura personalità, sulla crescita di questi figli che sono anche _suoi_.
> E' così peregrina l'idea di sottoporre a un ok dell'ex marito la convivenza dei figli con il nuovo compagno della madre?



Uhm... ma immagina un marito pieno di odio e rancore che debba dare un ok a un compagno fantastico...
Quanto ti fidi del suo giudizio imparziale?

Di Dave mi fiderei, di altri no....


----------



## Daniele (10 Gennaio 2011)

Secondo me bisognerebbe considerare le condizioni. Ovviamente una separazione che ha avuto un tradimento in mezzo dovrebbe essere trattata in maniera totalmente diversa da un'altra, perchè c'è un dolo. A mio avviso però il non convivere per del tempo con qualcuno dopo una separazione...bhe dovrebbe essere una buona idea, in fondo i coniugi che si separano hanno fallito nella loro azione, sarebbe il caso che meditassero sulle coglionate fatte, soprattutto se ci sono di mezzo dei figli.


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me bisognerebbe considerare le condizioni. Ovviamente una separazione che ha avuto un tradimento in mezzo dovrebbe essere trattata in maniera totalmente diversa da un'altra, perchè c'è un dolo. A mio avviso però il non convivere per del tempo con qualcuno dopo una separazione...bhe dovrebbe essere una buona idea, in fondo i coniugi che si separano hanno fallito nella loro azione, sarebbe il caso che meditassero sulle coglionate fatte, soprattutto se ci sono di mezzo dei figli.


:up:


----------



## dave.one (10 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me bisognerebbe considerare le condizioni. Ovviamente una separazione che ha avuto un tradimento in mezzo dovrebbe essere trattata in maniera totalmente diversa da un'altra, perchè c'è un dolo. A mio avviso però il non convivere per del tempo con qualcuno dopo una separazione...bhe dovrebbe essere una buona idea, in fondo i coniugi che si separano hanno fallito nella loro azione, sarebbe il caso che meditassero sulle coglionate fatte, soprattutto se ci sono di mezzo dei figli.


Questo è vero. Sperando che la parte "lesa" possa essere in un certo modo ed in un certo senso risarcita del dolo subito.


----------



## minnie (11 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> E' vero che se un compagno potrebbe (e sottolineo potrebbe) non essere un deterrente per la buona educazione dei bambini di qualsiasi età, è anche vero che il papà dovrebbe (e sottolineo dovrebbe) essere il miglior educatore per i propri figli, proprio per la figura che ricopre.
> E' anche vero che un giudice, come ha scritto alba43, è la figura di colui che interpreta la legge e la applica senza dar giudizi diversi dalla sua pura e mera applicazione, e che il parlamento dovrebbe legiferare anticipatamente tenendo in considerazione tutte le possibili variabili.
> Sta di fatto che il passaggio tra queste due situazioni è talmente lungo e tortuoso che, ad oggi, e credo per ancora molto tempo, il papà sarà quasi sempre messo in secondo piano rispetto alla mamma, ma soprattutto non sarà dato il giusto credito alla persona che ha subito "quel" torto. La miglior soluzione, IMHO, sta nell'intelligenza e la sensibilità dei coniugi (o ex-coniugi, che dir si voglia), nel cercare di non rendere la vita dell'altro più difficile e tortuosa rispetto alla precedente, specie se quest'ultimo ha anche subito un torto "morale" non indifferente.


Mamme e papà in se non dovrebbero subire delle differenze nell'essere su un piano o sull'altro.
Dovrebbero essere prese in considerazione il ruolo affettivo ed educativo che in costanza di convivenza rivestivano nei confronti dei figli e questo per far si che una rivoluzione quale la separazione dei genitori sia il meno traumatica possibile.
Stabilire a priori una percentuale di "presenza" (che coincide inevitabilmente con una minor presenza dell'altro genitore) senza considerare quale sia la "presenza" fino a quel momento non credo sia il bene dei figli.
Conosco donne che non sono mai state presenti quanto il padre con i propri figli e viceversa. 
Ridurre tutto a una norma da applicare a prescindere è il male dei figli, non il bene. Le istituzioni dovrebbero realmente interessarsi a quale è la miglior condizione possibile per i bambini, con analisi fatte da persone competenti e da riconsiderare nel tempo. E dovrebbero anche curare (ma realmente) un percorso mediativo nel nucleo familiare per azzerare o almeno ridurre la conflittualità fra genitori, per far si che collaborino realmente al benessere psicologico dei figli. Invece, sempre più spesso, il fulcro di tutto è il benessere economico: la casa, l'assegno.... 
Se pari attenzione fosse messa anche nel curare l'aspetto emotivo di una separazione....


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Mamme e papà in se non dovrebbero subire delle differenze nell'essere su un piano o sull'altro.
> Dovrebbero essere prese in considerazione il ruolo affettivo ed educativo che in costanza di convivenza rivestivano nei confronti dei figli e questo per far si che una rivoluzione quale la separazione dei genitori sia il meno traumatica possibile.
> Stabilire a priori una percentuale di "presenza" (che coincide inevitabilmente con una minor presenza dell'altro genitore) senza considerare quale sia la "presenza" fino a quel momento non credo sia il bene dei figli.
> Conosco donne che non sono mai state presenti quanto il padre con i propri figli e viceversa.
> ...


Già...ma non è il mestiere degli avvocati.
Cosa si dice? La 194 non si tocca eh?
E' solo una legge eh?
Quindi anche una separazione è solo la ratificazione di un contratto con nuove clausole che elimina il precendente...sai no come con le banche...ti arriva casa..."variazioni che regolano il rapporto".
Certo alla fine della fiera è solo il denaro che c'è o non c'è.


----------



## minnie (11 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già..._ma non è il mestiere degli avvocati._
> Cosa si dice? La 194 non si tocca eh?
> E' solo una legge eh?
> Quindi anche una separazione è solo la ratificazione di un contratto con nuove clausole che elimina il precendente...sai no come con le banche...ti arriva casa..."variazioni che regolano il rapporto".
> Certo alla fine della fiera è solo il denaro che c'è o non c'è.


Vero Conte, ma dovrebbe essere quello del legislatore....
Giudici e avvocati dovrebbero applicare le leggi e assistere i clienti. 
Chi legifera dovrebbe creare i presupposti per tutelare chi può solo subire le conseguenze delle scelte altrui....
Invece mi sembra che chi legifera oggi sia solo attento a cavalcare l'onda del momento.... in modo da assicurarsi consensi e voti per il futuro (che non si sa mai...) e la tutela..... va beh, facciamo la prossima volta..... ora tutelo il mio futuro e la mia immagine.... ma non penso che alla fine altrove sia diverso....


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Vero Conte, ma dovrebbe essere quello del legislatore....
> Giudici e avvocati dovrebbero applicare le leggi e assistere i clienti.
> Chi legifera dovrebbe creare i presupposti per tutelare chi può solo subire le conseguenze delle scelte altrui....
> Invece mi sembra che chi legifera oggi sia solo attento a cavalcare l'onda del momento.... in modo da assicurarsi consensi e voti per il futuro (che non si sa mai...) e la tutela..... va beh, facciamo la prossima volta..... ora tutelo il mio futuro e la mia immagine.... ma non penso che alla fine altrove sia diverso....


Mia cara...è indubbio che negli ultimi tempi le fasce più deboli siano le meno tutelate.
Ho sempre sostenuto che uno stato che usa il diritto come un'arma è di una tristezza infinita.
E' difficile legiferare e fare contenti tutti eh?
Per questo a volte nei regimi c'è un po' d'ordine: saltano al potere poche persone e dicono: tutti zitti e buoni ora si fa come diciamo noi e zitti e mosca.
A volte basterebbe un po' di sano buon senso eh?
Io comunque, non andrei mai ad abitare in una casa dove "el paron" è un altro uomo. Non esiste. Non esiste proprio.

Però ehm...bisogna vedere eh?
Per esempio una che conosco, dato che avevano la casa cointestata con il mutuo, si accordò dicendo...io rinuncio all'assegno, tu in cambio mi lasci la tua parte di casa.
Dopo che la casa fu sua di lei, lei la riarredò.
Poi fece entrare il suo nuovo compagno.

Ma è tutto strano...
Penso che dovrebbe essere difficile per una donna
( non so sega mia, ma voi donne vi riconoscete molto nel vostro habitat), abitare in una casa piena di tristi ricordi.

In caso di separazione per me il rospo più grosso resta quello di dover lasciare casa mia. 
Oddio non sarà una reggia, ma è mia.
Ci ho sputato il sangue.
Penso che acquistare la casa fu per me, la prova più forte che mi davo per dimostrare a me stesso che ho palle.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2011)

Ogni legge cerca di tenere in conto il maggior numero di fattori, ma è semplicemente impossibile considerare tutto.
Alla fine, purtroppo, la triste realtà è che quando c'è di mezzo una cattiva persona, questa farà di tutto per approfittare degli spiragli che dà la legge, e la stessa legge, ottima in certi casi, risulterà pessima in altri.
Altro che dittatore. Ci vorrebbe un comitato di persone perfette -ma perfette e pure onniscenti- a giudicare ogni singolo caso...

Il nuovo compagno nella casa... può essere una cosa indice di una arroganza spaventosa, può essere deleterio per i bimbi, è terribile per il compagno tradito.
Come ho detto, conosco casi invece in cui è stato una manna dal cielo.

L'impossibilità di diseredare tranne che in rarissimi casi, e l'esistenza della legittima nei testamenti... e ti trovi il figlio che non si è mai scomodato che si pappa metà del patrimonio a scapito di quello che si è tenuto in casa il genitore invalido per anni, pagando tutto di tasca sua.
Epperò impedisci che il vecchietto venga plagiato da qualcuno per farsi regalare tutto.... o semplicemente che ricatti il figlio...

Io figlio devo provvedere al genitore... e così giusto... ma se mio padre mi violentava una sera sì e una no (no, non dico di me grazie al cielo)?

Siamo tristemente umani, idem la legge....


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già...ma non è il mestiere degli avvocati.
> Cosa si dice? La 194 non si tocca eh?
> E' solo una legge eh?
> Quindi anche una separazione è solo la ratificazione di un contratto con nuove clausole che elimina il precendente...sai no come con le banche...ti arriva casa..."variazioni che regolano il rapporto".
> Certo alla fine della fiera è solo il denaro che c'è o non c'è.


Cosa c'entra la 194???????????????

Sono da cambiare i tribunali, i giudici, gli avvocati ecc.ecc. 

Poi scusa non sei tu quello che dice sempre che alla fine non ci si separa SOLO per questioni economiche?


----------



## Daniele (12 Gennaio 2011)

Allora, sarebbe da riformare davvero tutto quanto riguarda i tribunali e secondo me per i giudici ci vorrebbe all'entrata della carriera una valutazione psichiatrica molto approfondita, sono poche le persone che possono fare i giudici...e da noi troppe persone inadatte ricoprono quella carica. In più non so se si è notato il lecchinaggio stile Lino Linguetta da parte degli avvocati verso i giudici...ecco, molti di questi leccaculo vengono chiamati professionisti affermati, almeno qualche persona seria c'è...ma dico solo qualche.


----------



## minnie (12 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, sarebbe da riformare davvero tutto quanto riguarda i tribunali e secondo me per i giudici ci vorrebbe all'entrata della carriera una valutazione psichiatrica molto approfondita, sono poche le persone che possono fare i giudici...e da noi troppe persone inadatte ricoprono quella carica. In più non so se si è notato il lecchinaggio stile Lino Linguetta da parte degli avvocati verso i giudici...ecco, molti di questi leccaculo vengono chiamati professionisti affermati, almeno qualche persona seria c'è...ma dico solo qualche.


Il problema, a mio parere, è che i giudici, soprattutto  negli ultimi 15 - 20 anni, non si limitano a fare quello che è il loro dovere: giudicare ed applicare le leggi. Ovviamente e giustamente la legge è generica, non può valutare il caso specifico. Su questo punto questa nuova categoria di magistrati a volte con la giustificazione dell'interpretazione, non rispetta l'intenzione del legislatore, legiferando egli stesso attraverso la giurisprudenza.... Trovo che questo sia un problema che deve essere sanato, riassegnando ad ognuno i propri ruoli costituzionali e istituzionali....


----------



## Daniele (12 Gennaio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Il problema, a mio parere, è che i giudici, soprattutto  negli ultimi 15 - 20 anni, non si limitano a fare quello che è il loro dovere: giudicare ed applicare le leggi. Ovviamente e giustamente la legge è generica, non può valutare il caso specifico. Su questo punto questa nuova categoria di magistrati a volte con la giustificazione dell'interpretazione, non rispetta l'intenzione del legislatore, legiferando egli stesso attraverso la giurisprudenza.... Trovo che questo sia un problema che deve essere sanato, riassegnando ad ognuno i propri ruoli costituzionali e istituzionali....


Questo si! ma come dico una bella visita psichiatrica per me eliminerebbe questi personaggi alquanto scomodi, perchè la giustizia va gestita con molta serietà ed  imparzialità e non con la voglia di fare le cose a modo proprio, no?


----------



## Simy (12 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questo si! ma come dico una bella visita psichiatrica per me eliminerebbe questi personaggi alquanto scomodi, perchè la giustizia va gestita con molta serietà ed imparzialità e non con la voglia di fare le cose a modo proprio, no?


 nulla di più vero!! ma io per lavoro "combatto" con giudici e avvocati tutti i giorni.... e purtoppo nella maggior parte dei casi l'imparzialità e la serietà non sanno nemmeno dove stanno di casa!


----------



## Daniele (12 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> nulla di più vero!! ma io per lavoro "combatto" con giudici e avvocati tutti i giorni.... e purtoppo nella maggior parte dei casi l'imparzialità e la serietà non sanno nemmeno dove stanno di casa!


Simy, mancano persone con le palle capaci di dire ai giudici (siete solo degli uomini, tornate al vostro posto belli). Non ti dico cosa ho visto in passato, sinceramente io ho avuto a che fare indirettamente con dei giudici e tranne una persona che fu ragionevole gli altri erano dei tronfi figli di puttana, sinceramente alla pari di spacciatori o magnaccia in quanto a classe.


----------



## Simy (12 Gennaio 2011)

daniele ha detto:


> simy, mancano persone con le palle capaci di dire ai giudici (siete solo degli uomini, tornate al vostro posto belli). Non ti dico cosa ho visto in passato, sinceramente io ho avuto a che fare indirettamente con dei giudici e tranne una persona che fu ragionevole gli altri erano dei tronfi figli di puttana, sinceramente alla pari di spacciatori o magnaccia in quanto a classe.


 sono d'accordo!


----------



## Daniele (13 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sono d'accordo!


Posso ancher dirti che il Pm incaricato per le indagini su mio padre non ha mai reso note le indagini a mia madre, in effetti lei sa quel poco che mio fratello le ha detto e trovo questauna mancanza incredibile per quanto riguarda una persona.


----------



## Simy (13 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso ancher dirti che il Pm incaricato per le indagini su mio padre non ha mai reso note le indagini a mia madre, in effetti lei sa quel poco che mio fratello le ha detto e trovo questauna mancanza incredibile per quanto riguarda una persona.


 strano in genere i familiari vengono sempre messi a conoscenza dei fatti... a meno che ci siano delle motivazioni per cui il pm nel corso delle indagini preliminari e/o dell'acquisizione delle prove non reputi di dover "nascondere" alcune circostanze! però ovviamente non conoscendo nulla della storia non sono in grado di darti alcun giudizio


----------



## Daniele (13 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> strano in genere i familiari vengono sempre messi a conoscenza dei fatti... a meno che ci siano delle motivazioni per cui il pm nel corso delle indagini preliminari e/o dell'acquisizione delle prove non reputi di dover "nascondere" alcune circostanze! però ovviamente non conoscendo nulla della storia non sono in grado di darti alcun giudizio


Simy, mio fratello è polizziotto ed il PM ha deciso di conferire con lui. Ovviamente i cattivi rapporti hanno portato a questo. Poi continuo a dire che il Pm in questione è stato pagato per non indagare...e quindi perchè parlare con i famigliari della vittima dando sicurezza di tutto ciò (sicurezza avuta da una indagine di mio fratello terminata con delle minacce verso sua figlia molto credibili.)


----------



## Simy (13 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, mio fratello è polizziotto ed il PM ha deciso di conferire con lui. Ovviamente i cattivi rapporti hanno portato a questo. Poi continuo a dire che il Pm in questione è stato pagato per non indagare...e quindi perchè parlare con i famigliari della vittima dando sicurezza di tutto ciò (sicurezza avuta da una indagine di mio fratello terminata con delle minacce verso sua figlia molto credibili.)


 vabbè allora qui è un altro paio di maniche! parliamo di un pm corrotto che ha fatto tutto tranne quello che dovrebbe essere il suo lavoro!!!!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:questa gente non dovrebbe ricoprire certi ruoli! :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Daniele (13 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè allora qui è un altro paio di maniche! parliamo di un pm corrotto che ha fatto tutto tranne quello che dovrebbe essere il suo lavoro!!!!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:questa gente non dovrebbe ricoprire certi ruoli! :incazzato::incazzato:


Simy, ma come dimostrarlo??? Non se può? Posso solo mettermi sotto casa sua e fermarlo dicendo un enigmatico "So ccosa hai fatto...hai solo una possibilità per uscirne bene..." e basta. Se mi va bene si vergognerà abbastanza e si suicciderà  (improbabile) se va male vivrà sapendo che una persona sa cosa ha fatto ed avrà questa spada sul groppone non sapendo quando cadrà...una vita di merda direi.
Simy, ho imparato che a volte l'incertezza è peggio della certezza negativa :up:


----------



## Simy (13 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, ma come dimostrarlo??? Non se può? Posso solo mettermi sotto casa sua e fermarlo dicendo un enigmatico "So ccosa hai fatto...hai solo una possibilità per uscirne bene..." e basta. Se mi va bene si vergognerà abbastanza e si suicciderà (improbabile) se va male vivrà sapendo che una persona sa cosa ha fatto ed avrà questa spada sul groppone non sapendo quando cadrà...una vita di merda direi.
> Simy, ho imparato che a volte l'incertezza è peggio della certezza negativa :up:


 oppure potrebbe metterti nei guai sapendo che tu sai!! lascia stare che è meglio.. non puoi mai sapere fin dove arriva la cattiveria di certa gente!! .....


----------



## Daniele (13 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> oppure potrebbe metterti nei guai sapendo che tu sai!! lascia stare che è meglio.. non puoi mai sapere fin dove arriva la cattiveria di certa gente!! .....


Simy, un Pm non può niente contro di me, perchè non avendo mai fatto nulla nella vita non mi si può ascrivere nessun reato


----------



## Simy (13 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, un Pm non può niente contro di me, perchè non avendo mai fatto nulla nella vita non mi si può ascrivere nessun reato


 non parlo di reati.....ovvio che non può niente contro di te...
ma parlo proprio di minacce a cavoli vari (come alla figlia di tuo fratello)...
..... mi sa che leggo troppi libri io... mi sto facendo un film!


----------



## Daniele (13 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non parlo di reati.....ovvio che non può niente contro di te...
> ma parlo proprio di minacce a cavoli vari (come alla figlia di tuo fratello)...
> ..... mi sa che leggo troppi libri io... mi sto facendo un film!


Simy, è solo un PM, una persona così corrotta è un vigliacco che si nasconde dietro la legge, non vale nulla come essere umano, no?


----------



## Simy (13 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, è solo un PM, una persona così corrotta è un vigliacco che si nasconde dietro la legge, non vale nulla come essere umano, no?


 si ... anche questo è vero!!!


----------



## xfactor (22 Gennaio 2011)

karim ha detto:


> La ex moglie,  che tradiva il marito durante il matrimonio, dopo la separazione può  vivere con il suo nuovo compagno nella casa di proprietà esclusiva del  suo ex marito quando l'abitazione le sia stata assegnata in quanto i  figli minorenni sono stati a lei affidati.
> 
> Lo  sottolinea la Cassazione con la sentenza 23786. Con questa decisione la  Suprema Corte ha respinto il ricorso di Donato P. contro la decisione  della Corte di appello di Taranto che aveva stabilito che «non potesse  essere imposto, alla sua ex moglie, di non convivere con il suo attuale  compagno nell'abitazione assegnatale perché si verificherebbe una  illegittima restrizione della sua libertà personale».
> 
> ...


Ecco perchè poi succedono omicidi di ex...........


----------

